# Rifle river conditions



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if someone could tell me the water level and clarity of the rifle up near skid way lake area? I want to come up and dry fly fish it one night this week if the reports and conditions are good. Let me know please. Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

I fished it yesterday around M55 and it was a little high and a tad dirty. You should be fine as long as we don't get more rain.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

I was planning on heading up to the Rifle State park either today (monday 6/27) or tomorrow (tues 6/28) and do some camping and fishing. Looks like the Rose City area is going to get pounded by some thunderstorms tonight. If anybody has some knowledge about the river conditions, either today or tomorrow after the rains, please post.

Thanks a ton,

Hully


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

It was a kinda high tonight but not terrible at Greenwood, Was way up from the 22nd to about the 25th as we got hit with a downpour that showed 4 inches:yikes: on my gage in Skidway but 5-6 miles north it wasn't as bad, although it is raining now. The river was down before this, all said I would fish it if I wasn't working so much and the honey dos and open houses have been wearing on me


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

feedinggrounds said:


> It was a kinda high tonight but not terrible at Greenwood, Was way up from the 22nd to about the 25th as we got hit with a downpour that showed 4 inches:yikes: on my gage in Skidway but 5-6 miles north it wasn't as bad, although it is raining now. The river was down before this, all said I would fish it if I wasn't working so much and the honey dos and open houses have been wearing on me


Sounds good 

Hully


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Has anyone fished the rifle today? I was wondering how the hatch was or is tonight? I am going to be up that way tomorrow evening to fish and was wondering what bugs to bring with me or if I should bring some spinners and crawlers. If anyone wants to fish tomorrow night let me know as I will be fishing alone. I hope all is going well up that way. Let me know asap. thanks guys.

Aaron


----------

